# Please Help/youth shooter



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

I have my 10yr old daughter shooting archery, she is shooting the youth model Hoyt bow with the standard sight mounted on bow. It's a four pin model and I have dropped down 3 of 4 pins and only have 1 pin setup. 

I'm having problems with her and accuracy but tonight she stunned me and 3 buddies shooting.

She cannot group arrows at 10,15,20yds for nothing. She can shoot 20,30,40 arrows and not have any kind of a grouping to work with. I dont know how to adjust her equipment to help her out cause she is not putting any groups(5-6) arrows together. Her mechanics are gorgeous (stance,pull,level,release)
But tonight my buddy told her he would buy her a ice cream from gas station when we were done if she shot an arrow from 30 yds and out shot him. Not only did she put it right down the hatch, but then all four of us and 2 wives watched her shoot arrow after arrow down the "shoot" and then it happened, about 11-12 shots in she RobinHood. (lucky I know). We took a break and had quick beer and went back at and she didnt miss a step boom boom boom right in the "Bread Basket"
So my other buddy told her to make your dad happy do this from 15 yds. She was ALLLLLL OVER the map:rant::rant::rant: to the upper left,then on Bullz Eye then missed target underneath...etc etc

We dont let her normally shoot at that distance for reason, but it was awesome/confusing all in the same.

Please Help me out. I cannot take her hunting with how she is shooting very fustrated dad/mom


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Just have her shoot at deer past the 35 yard mark

sent from the outdoors


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Honestly get a deer Target and have her shoot at that. A friend of mine can not hit a Target but put a deer Target in front of him and he is dead on

sent from the outdoors


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Does she use the single pin at distance? Maybe you need to add a pin. 

How large is the pin? Too large a pin will blank out a target at close range.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

I have looked into the Pins .17 (yellow) I also have put the (Red) on top and she didnt like it, plus nothing changed. 
I just dont understand what is happening. she is up,down,left,right,up,left,right,mis the target low............. if she was up or down move the pin, if she was left or right consistantly move the pin to center up on arrow flight. 

From 30yds away it was POETIC. She has never even thought about a 30yd shot until my buddy pumped her up for it.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Try a bribe. A buck a bullseye and see if it changes

sent from the outdoors


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

0.017?


----------



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

Get her eyesight checked it may be something that simple. And nothing to do with the equipment.

<It's always better on the water!>


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

yes 0.017, 

I have had been told that by buddies about people hitting 3d objects but not paper targets or plates. 

Sea Ray we went thru the eye thing already, I even bought a left handed bow premature and bit the bullet on that deal. she kept opening her left eye to Admire her shots and was trying to race her arrow to see it, we broke her of that habbit in her archery classes at Adams archery and that was 2 yrs ago. when she had her diamond bow and even to this day she was making a living with her diamond. she was doing good with her Hoyt until late this summer. and now things are falling apart quicker then going together.

I was kinda hoping this was something common with kids and there was that 1 cheat that has broken the problem. 

I have 2 PMs about arrow rest. It's a whisker bisquit not a knock off and I figure that the arrow would be Wandering even more at 30 yds then at 10,15,20 especially seens how her draw is 21 and at 43lbs going 30+ is kinda "reaching out and touching someone"


----------



## skidooboy (Feb 15, 2010)

first off is the equipment... tuned bow, with matching arrows, all the way down to the same weight and same style point. draw length to fit properly. acceptable poundage for the archers strength. (do not force anyone to pull more bow than they can comfortably, without struggling at all).


you have to talk her through the entire shot process, and then she has to talk herself through it. draw, settle to the bow, ring the peep with the sight housing, check level, aim, breathe, aim breathe, smooth trigger pull to release, follow through (no archer movement until you can hear the arrow smack the target). there is no sense peeking to see wher ethe arrow hits, it wil be where you were last aiming. 

you have to have a repeatable shot process, or accuracy cannot follow. if you are willy nillying with pins, grip, aiming ect... accuracy cannot follow.

and practice, practice, practice. ski


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Add a kisser button if it is not already there. Peep sight as well. Sounds like a focus issue make sure she is looking through the pin and not at it, she wants to burn a hole through the POI. Now if the bow is not "tuned" then as the fletching has more time to correct the arrow the longer distances may actually give you better acuracy, sounds wierd but it is possible. Hard to recommend things w/out seeing the arrow flight or seeing her shot process.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

skidooboy said:


> first off is the equipment... tuned bow, with matching arrows, all the way down to the same weight and same style point. draw length to fit properly. acceptable poundage for the archers strength. (do not force anyone to pull more bow than they can comfortably, without struggling at all).
> 
> 
> you have to talk her through the entire shot process, and then she has to talk herself through it. draw, settle to the bow, ring the peep with the sight housing, check level, aim, breathe, aim breathe, smooth trigger pull to release, follow through (no archer movement until you can hear the arrow smack the target). there is no sense peeking to see wher ethe arrow hits, it wil be where you were last aiming.
> ...


 Have her write it down.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

PLEASE do not take offense to this, but is it possible that the 10 year old girl might not have her head in the game?

You were talking about 20, 30, 40 shots at certian distances and that is a LOT of shooting for most people, let alone someone that young.

A lot of shooting can not only physically, but also mentally wear you out. If you lose even a little focus while shooting a bow, your accuracy can go right in the toilet.


My polite guess is that she was a little burnt out, but the "bet" brought her focus back some.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Well with the nice weather this week, we are gonna continue to work with her. I think we are gonna start from ground zero with the Rest and I'm gonna stop off and get 6 new arrows with the blazer fletchings.

Note: my buddy grabbed her bow and mached up the bow and shot like 10 arrows thru it and he thinks it is the arrows or rest he said he could see a few arrows come out looking like they were drifting. he went out to 45yds which was 15yds further then my daughter was shooting and he was going down the hatch.

Another note we have made is this: at 10-15yds a few of the arrows are hitting the bag awkward and not penetrating the bag but you go out to 30-45yds and these little buggers are Pumping right into the bag...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds like it is a tuning issue. Check the center shot, replace the rest with a different one. If you want help let me know.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

I've heard that whisker biscuits shoot horrible when they are not turned right. I use a QAD hunter drop away. Its a very good rest, that features total capture without the fetching having to pass through.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

keep bribeing her with ice cream:lol:


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

so can i put a qad or ripcord on a youth bow or do you guys have any suggestions for a rest. NO Whisker Bisquit im not a fan and dont like them..


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Insted of a big money rest why not change her fletching to feathers? My 7 year old is more accurate with the feathers out of the WB. It will be a cheaper fix.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't see any problem with a drop away on a youth bow. The only problem I am aware of with drop aways and speed, is when the bow shoots too fast for the rest. As far as big money, there is a $60 model of the QAD.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Other then the Bisquit, what are a few other good containment rests out there that guys are shooting??? I'm not getting very good feedback on drop aways on a youth bow. speed and cost feedback have come in. in some cases the youth bow braces are to small and speed not fast enough and they dont drop away.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I think Octane makes one. It has bristles on the bottom and two sides. But like I said try feathers my son is shooting darts out of his WB with them.


----------

